# Big Pitch Guide - where can I buy it?



## 102402 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone
The Big Pitch Guide: Does anyone know where I can get a copy? I saw it for sale at the Peterborough Motorhome Show and cannot now find it. I wish I’d bought it then but we hadn’t bought the RV! Now having some problems finding places that will have us at 38 feet long...mostly southern England.
Thanks rin_sun


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*PRESS HERE*


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Or try here :wink: 
http://www.the-big-pitch-guide.com/

(John...PM on its way, sorry for delay!)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Or try here :wink:
> http://www.the-big-pitch-guide.com/
> 
> (John...PM on its way, sorry for delay!)


Whoops Linda editing while you posted :roll: :roll: :roll:

Thanks for the PM :wink: :wink:


----------



## 102402 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Thank you!*

I've been searching for this for weeks. Couldn't find it on google or anywhere, even tried book shops.
Thanks again.
rin_sun


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anyone bought this guide? would you reccomend it?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I have never joined the club but have read it. It is well presented but very expensive for what it is. I suppose you could call it an idiots guide to finding a camp site with big pitches. 

There are so very many campsites out there with suitable pitches I cannot understand why anyone should find any difficulty. I would join the Caravan club instead and get their site guide.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Dont know about big pitches but the Caravan Club Site at Brighton had some of the biggest RV's I have ever seen there last Bank Holiday. I thought that there was an RV rally going on. I never knew that some had 3 and 4 slide outs. 

Sonja


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

jimjam said:


> Has anyone bought this guide? would you reccomend it?


It does add additional detail relevant to RVs, such as photographs of entrances, etc, and warnings regarding restricted access, plus in some cases it gives additinal warnings of narrow roads, tight roundabouts , etc. Also, in contrast to the CC Sites guide, you know that all the sites in it are suitable for large RVs. Having gone through the CC Sites guide in conjunction with their list of sites that accept large MH/Caravans, only 50% will take MHs up to 32'. The % decreases as the length of the MH goes up. If you like to plan ahead, as we do. I'd recommend it. If you like taking pot-luck, then probably not worth the cost.


----------

